# calling out the hps experts



## octobong007 (Apr 7, 2008)

okies, i broke down and got a 250 hps, very unsatisfied, so i need to know exactly whats going on and can it be fixed.

the plants that were flowering with t5's were and are still doing good, but i did a 1 plant dwc in a bucket and a couple ladies (one from seed, other is revegged) and they turn out like a bad day.  my dwc flowered all red within a month (impossible).  my 2 soil ladies are tall and stretched BIG time, one has even turned blood red hairs with absolutely no trichs, and they're only spider nugs.  my ferts are foxfarm open sesame and beastie bloom, with a touch of awesome blossom mixed in.

now, the instructions on the light says 18 to 24 inches above the plants...no way could that be right.  i put the light about 4 inches above them now (3 days ago) temps on tops are 82 to 85 with a nice easterly fan hitting upwards at the light a little.  

the temps say its ok for the light to be that close, but the paperwork says it'll dry them out.  can someone explain this in a way a hickabilly stoner can understand?  oh, and my stretched out trich-less nugs...can they be fattened up?  thanx for any and all help.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 7, 2008)

Stay with about 10" thats as close as i would go. I have 250Watt HPS. use your hand to see if they are hot. I try and keep temps around 75.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 7, 2008)

i run my 400 at 10veg-12-14flower except last 2wks i start backing it off. fan inbetween canopy and light.  that is a strange problem for sure...wish i had the magic pill for ya. somebody will come along with it soon.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's a chart for intensity...you can have a bulb too close even if heat is not an issue, I kept my 250w about 6-8 inches from the tops. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6265&d=1149604828


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 7, 2008)

I think your missing the whole situation here, buddy... I would be inclined to say it not an issue with yer lights, but more an issue of the phenotype of the strain you are growing.

just my thoughts....


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2008)

Pictures would help.
Do you know what your growing? or is it bagseed?


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 7, 2008)

the paper work is just a guestamant for vegies ive got 400 watt hps and ive got light 12 inches but i also have great ventalation with the paper work they are asouming you will not have ventalation so id say just use your hand if its its to hot for your hand then its to close id go with about 14 inches then you can always lower the light untill right hight is acheved good luck


----------



## octobong007 (Apr 7, 2008)

i thought about the strain factor, but here are the probs with that:
3 plants of different strain, 2 of which i harvested once already and reveggied.  one is white rhino, once is "suppose" to be purple passion, but is over 4 feet high, so that makes no sense (i thought passion was a short plant)...and the one that was in dwc was passion (supposively).  the yield is so disapointing due to the time and money invested.  after a REALLY close look, white hairs are there...a little.  would a few good shots of N help ya think?  try to promote new growth....just a "hazy" thought.


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 7, 2008)

you can try a veg nut and see what happens it cant hurt it you can also try lsting the plant good luck


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 7, 2008)

well...for the first little while, I still give vegging nutes anyways.... kind of a lessening of veg nutes and an increase in bloom nutes... a progressive changeover, u might call it....


----------



## octobong007 (Apr 7, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> well...for the first little while, I still give vegging nutes anyways.... kind of a lessening of veg nutes and an increase in bloom nutes... a progressive changeover, u might call it....


i'm gonna try that.  well, i moved the light to 7", the chart says 5" is optimum (spelling?)...and i HAD it set for minimal lumens before.  i'm gonna leave the ladies alone for a few days and MAYBE the nugs will at least shoot some resin.  needless to say, their getting revegged...again.
the heartbreaking part of the rhino produced 140 wet grams in a small pot, i'll be lucky to get an eigth outta her this time.

quicky question: do ya think the nugs WILL get fatter and produce resin or am i wasting time waiting?


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 7, 2008)

the buds will fill out the hairs are just a base for the buds


----------



## smokybear (Apr 7, 2008)

How long have they been in flower? It sounds like it's the genetics or something. I don't know why else you would be having problems. Do you have any pictures? Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## godtea (Apr 8, 2008)

250 should be fine for a small grow .You've got a problem other than wattage


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 8, 2008)

Pictures!!!!!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 8, 2008)

Any pictures??


----------



## Richy-B (Apr 8, 2008)

Everybody's telling you the right things on distance. But here's a question. Do you have these plants and light in an enclosed area. Like a box, closet , or something? If that's not the problem it has to be the strain or genetics. Didn't you say your self a couple of them are "suppose to be ...." If your not sure then yeah you could just have a few ugly cheap strains that someone told you it was something that it's not. Just tryin' to help. Good luck Grow!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 8, 2008)

How big is the grow area?


----------



## octobong007 (Apr 8, 2008)

i cant get any pics tonight (ladies are asleep) and i never violate that rule...but tomorrow i'll get a couple on here.  other than these 2 ladies, the other beans i obtained have been 100%.  the plant from the dwc bucket was a clone from a lady i still have going and is bountiful with fruits...but the dwc clone, turned all red with no more than an eighth, and was stretched BIG time...so with her i cant go by the strain, the mom is too impressive, i'll show in pics 2morrow.  
as for grow space, they're in a box 6' high, 3.5 wide, 2' thick...only taking up 2x2 space tho.  mylar on the sides.  temps have been 80, but i moved the light to 7" so i'm up to 85 between light and plants.  intake air is hitting plants/light direct, and exhaust is 15 holes on top with a big fan turned onto its back to draw heat out.
another of the "scragly" ones is white rhino, which is revegged from a micro-grow i did...it produce nicely on the micro.  pics are comin.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 8, 2008)

I would recommend you work on more efficient exhaust, seems to me like it may be inadequate for how close you keep the light to the plants.


----------



## Richy-B (Apr 8, 2008)

If you have it surrounded by mylar you should be fine.  Lights seem to be set in right place.Huh, I'm stumped.


----------



## octobong007 (Apr 9, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I would recommend you work on more efficient exhaust, seems to me like it may be inadequate for how close you keep the light to the plants.


ok, give me a suggestion i can roll with, i can build anything...and i'm all for cooler temps.


----------



## octobong007 (Apr 9, 2008)

the first 2 are ladies that started flowering with the hps, the other 2 were put under the hps halfway thru flowering...started with t5's.  my its my imagination or just wishful thinking, but i think they've fattened up in the past couple days with the light closer.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 9, 2008)

if there streching you need to trian, if theres no trikes its genetics most likely if conditions are good. and i agree with mutt on hps closeness 100%!

start supercropping as purple passion i thought was an OD strian (maybe thats purple power?). if they are stretching then SC is the key no matter what the genetics, check the stretch link in my sig- hope it helps.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 9, 2008)

pretty plants tho bro!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 9, 2008)

It seems possible they just went into shock when you switched them to HID lighting.

As far as venting goes...from the pics I see I would recommend this:

In pic #2 where the two holes are?

Have a exhaust fan there as well, with larger holes. 

The exhaust fan on the top is sounds to me like it is not pulling enough air through the holes you drilled.
Try making them bigger or adding more of them. 
If this will comprimise your light integrity than build some ducting with a bend in it to block the light, not the airflow.
I sometimes use cardboard and masking tape to build temporary ducting untill I can figure out a less ghetto HVAC solution.

Hope this helps, just from what I can see in the pictures and by what you describe...Fresh air and shock seem to be your only issue.
The plants look pretty good to me, maybe pull the branches apart or spread them so you can get that penatration. 

You will definatley notice a difference compared to T5's.


----------

